# Game 3: Portland Trailblazers @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Portland Trailblazers*







*(0-1)*

*Starters*
PG Sebastian Telfair 
SG Charles Smith 
SF Darius Miles 
PF Zach Randolph 
C Joel Przybilla 

*Bench * 
Jarrett Jack 
Juan Dixon 
Travis Outlaw
Ruben Patterson 
Theo Ratliff 

*Coach: Nate McMillan*

*vs.*

*Denver Nuggets*







*(0-2)*

*Starters*
PG Andre Miller 
SG Voshon Lenard 
SF Carmelo Anthony
PF Kenyon Martin 
C Marcus Camby

*Bench*
Greg Buckner 
Eduardo Najera
Earl Boykins
DerMarr Johnson
Francisco Elson
Earl Watson

*Injured*
Nene
Bryon Russell 

*Coach: George Karl*

IMO an early must win approach must be taken by the Nuggets squad. We have lost 2 in a row. Lost our key big man reserve for the season, and played with out our head coach for the first 2 games. It's time to turn things around a little bit by beating the Blazers. A team we should beat.

I predict the Nuggets to win this game.

*Nuggets 103*

*Blazers 94*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yep, thats the right starting lineup...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yep, thats the right starting lineup...


Great, I was pretty sure, but thanks for the confirmation. How do you think the Blazers will do against the Nuggets ?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think the only way Portland has a chance of winning is if Darius can hold Carmello under 20 points and we get a third scorer to get some points on the board besides Darius and Zach.....Are point guard play is crucial as well, if we don't turn the ball over too much we can sneak one out....

But were playing a hungry Denver team and thats a lot of "if's"......

I think Denver wins 97-92.....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think the only way Portland has a chance of winning is if Darius can hold Carmello under 20 points and we get a third scorer to get some points on the board besides Darius and Zach.....Are point guard play is crucial as well, if we don't turn the ball over too much we can sneak one out....
> 
> But were playing a hungry Denver team and thats a lot of "if's"......
> 
> I think Denver wins 97-92.....


Thats a really good analysis of what the Blazers need to do. Right now I'm down a little bit with the Nuggets. Not even so much the losses, but the fact we lost Nene for the entire season. It really hurts our chances at contending for a title. Enough of my wallowing in my sorrow over Nene though.

This IMO is the perfect scenario the Nuggets could hope for after their two losses. Play a team that you should beat that shouldn't truly have a chance to stop you. This game could really help the Nuggets get back on track. Also I think the Nuggets having George Karl back will be a big plus.

I must say as dissapointing our last 2 games have been. Both of those games the Nuggets had a chance to win. Especially the Lakers game. The Blazers IMO have shown some guts though. In their loss they didnt make me cringe like last season. I will be looking to see what kind of game Miles will be able to produce after his great game. 

The Nuggets just need to run and learn to execute some of their half court plays. We have been brutal in the half court so far this season. We need some continuity in the half court. Should be a very good game none the less.

Good luck to you!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

By the way, whats the deal with Andre Miller......Is he going to see any disciplinary action for his arrest?....

That would be a big help for us if Miller had to sit out...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> By the way, whats the deal with Andre Miller......Is he going to see any disciplinary action for his arrest?....
> 
> That would be a big help for us if Miller had to sit out...


No I don't believe Dre's arrest broke any NBA rules. I'm sure more will come out in time though, but It' seems similar to how Darko got arrested due to unpaid tickets, and he didnt miss any basketball games.

However I do agree with you in that the Nuggets PG's are a big advantage for the Nuggets. Is most Blazers fans still big on Telfair ? I have never really been impressed when I have watched him play. I mean he seems to have potential, but he has never really stood out to me.

However I got my Heat vs. Blazers tickets already so I will be seeing him in person very soon.

I'm also looking to see how Zach does against Martin. I was saying all year the Blazers need to get another PF over another guard. I was suprised with the Steve Blake pick up. Although I do think Blake has the potential to be a Nash type player.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I consider Telfair a work in progress......He is still only two years removed from high school....He has certain facets of his game that are already solid, but his shooting is needs a lot of work....However, at his age he is farther along than both Nash and Stockton were in when they were in their second years...A lot of Blazers fans are starting to lean towards wanting to start Jack ahead of him, I agree, for right now I think Jack has more experience and understands McMillans offense more than Sebastian does....

I don't see Zach having much trouble against Martin offensively, but I can see Martin giving Zach trouble on offense....Martin is a much quicker 4 than Zach is and Zach is a very lazy defensive player....

Darius is who I'm watching out for, last year in his last game Darius exploded for 47....So it should be interesting to see how he does this time around....After a strong performance against the T-wolves it would be nice to see him have some consistency....

I see that your from Portland, how did you end up becoming a Nuggets fan?.....Were you ever a Blazers fan?......What part of Portland do you live in?.......

I grew up in North Portland and just recently moved north to Vancouver....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I consider Telfair a work in progress......He is still only two years removed from high school....He has certain facets of his game that are already solid, but his shooting is needs a lot of work....However, at his age he is farther along than both Nash and Stockton were in when they were in their second years...A lot of Blazers fans are starting to lean towards wanting to start Jack ahead of him, I agree, for right now I think Jack has more experience and understands McMillans offense more than Sebastian does....
> 
> I don't see Zach having much trouble against Martin offensively, but I can see Martin giving Zach trouble on offense....Martin is a much quicker 4 than Zach is and Zach is a very lazy defensive player....
> 
> ...


Good points about Telfair, and calling him a work in progress is perfect. Shooting is obviously important, but we don't need another stoudamire jacking up shots again at the point. Maybe it will be a blessing in disguise and he will be able to become a better team player and all around player as he works out his shot. However I'm still not sold on the kid. Time will tell as always, but the excpectations for Telfair coming in to Portland were higher then he is performing right now.

As for K-Mart I don't think he is quite right yet. If he has all his explosiveness and playing his game I think he can slow down Zach on offense. Should be a good match up.

Yeah I remember that high flying game by Miles last season against the Nuggets. That was Amare Stoudamire-esque. I haven't been that blown away by anyone since Amare did the same thing to the Blazers last season. I'm sure you remember that game all to well. So yeah I agree it will be key for the Blazers if Miles can keep up a high level of play all season.

I'm from Colorado thats why I'm a Nuggets fan. However I been living in the Pacific North West since 98. Seattle for 2 years (ballard area) and been in Portland Oregon since. I live on the west side, I'm actually in the middle of Beaverton/Hillsboro. But my address is in Portland it's kind of odd. Since your in Vancouver do you hope to see some Blazers games ?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, your right on about Telfair, but I think if he can gain a little improvement on his jumpshot it will open up the passing lanes and make things a lot easier for his teammates...So far I like the way he penetrates to the hoop, but besides that he has a lot to learn in the NBA game.....As far as his hype goes, I think most of the expectations he has been given were put on him by the endorsements and style of game he plays and being a New York legend...As a 13th pick in the draft, I feel he should have just as much expectation out of him as any other #13 pick.....You have to remember he is the 1st point guard to jump straight from high school to the pro's, it is a big learning curve and so far he is exceeded my expectations that I had for him through the first season....

Your right about Stoudamire not being here, he was downright horrible and needed to go for quite sometime....


So how do you like the Portland area compared to Denver?......My cousin goes to University of Colorado in Boulder and I'm going back to visit him during Thanksgiving....and I'm going to be able to catch the Nebraska/CU game....

As for going to Blazers games, I do security at the Rose Garden while I go to college, so I'm at every single game.....Usually the guy sitting on a folding chair behind either the visitor or home team bench watching the game....

I'm going to a community college right now studying communications and I'm transfering to Portland St. after this year......My ultimate goal is to get into the sports radio business....

I've already been talking to some of the guys at The Fan (the only sports radio station in Portland, and a crappy one at that) about an internship....

I'm excited for the game tomorrow, I'm hoping we can stay in it....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yea, your right on about Telfair, but I think if he can gain a little improvement on his jumpshot it will open up the passing lanes and make things a lot easier for his teammates...So far I like the way he penetrates to the hoop, but besides that he has a lot to learn in the NBA game.....As far as his hype goes, I think most of the expectations he has been given were put on him by the endorsements and style of game he plays and being a New York legend...As a 13th pick in the draft, I feel he should have just as much expectation out of him as any other #13 pick.....You have to remember he is the 1st point guard to jump straight from high school to the pro's, it is a big learning curve and so far he is exceeded my expectations that I had for him through the first season....
> 
> Your right about Stoudamire not being here, he was downright horrible and needed to go for quite sometime....
> 
> ...


Yep Telfair has the ability to do some special things, but so far I just haven't seen it. As you said though he is very young and the first point guard to jump to the pros. Jack must be doing pretty good though ? because I know people really wanted Telfair out there last season instead of Stoudamire especially after it was obvious the Blazers were not going to be able to win many games.

Well I didn't live in Denver, but my sister does now, her husband works for Sun there in Denver. I have been to Denver/Boulder many times though. I loved going to see the Buffs play. I lived on the western slope. Ever hear of Grand Junction, CO ? thats where I'm from.

However I enjoy portland immensely. I'm a big basketball fan (obvious I know) so I get to see my favorite teams play against the Blazers. And I do support the Blazers now that I live here, but don't pretend to be a big fan. Portland offers me exactly what I enjoy with life. In Order: My Fiance is From Portland Oregon thats why I moved here. College, I'm going to PCC right now. The Great outdoors love it more then any place ever. And Colorado is really great as well. Sports/Pro/College/. Music Love the eclectic music scene in the Pacific North West.

I'll try and look for you at one of the games. Thats cool you work at the rose garden. I was trying to get Rascal Flatts tickets, but no such luck. You will definitely see me at the Blazers/Nuggets game. I'm the guy that sports a Nuggets jersey! :cheers: :clap: 

Yeah I'm familiar with the Fan sports radio. I listen to it all the time. I like the guys that are on it, but I hear around Portland that some of the sports talk show hosts aren't that great. Myself though I have always enjoyed it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> "We have to take our frustrations out on Portland," Camby said. "No one should hang their heads. It's the early part of the season, but we do know we still have to play a whole lot better. We feel we should be 2-0, to be honest. In the loss column, it's two losses, so we have to redeem ourselves come (today)."


Love the up above post from Camby. It's obvious the Nuggets are looking to come out with a lot of energy and take it to the Blazers. It's exactly what we need!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

More notes about the Blazers @ Nuggets game tonight.



> • Notes: Portland rookie point guard Jarrett Jack scored seven points and added three assists in his NBA debut Wednesday against the Minnesota Timberwolves. The Nuggets selected Jack with the 22nd pick of the June draft and quickly traded his rights to the Trail Blazers for Linas Kleiza (the 27th pick) and Ricky Sanchez (No. 35) . . . The Nuggets have shot 2-for-19 on three-pointers . . . Miles, who scored 47 points against the Nuggets in the teams' 2004-05 season finale, scored 32 in the Trail Blazers' opener . . . McMillan, who played for Karl for seven seasons in Seattle, is beginning his first season in Portland after five years as coach of the SuperSonics . . . Karl will coach his first game of the season after serving a two-game suspension for violating NBA rules regarding players not yet eligible for the draft . . . The Nuggets' loss Wednesday night snapped a 12-game regular-season home winning streak dating to last season.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> More notes about the Blazers @ Nuggets game tonight.



I completely forgot all about George Karl being Nate's coach up in Seattle....I bet a lot of what he learned about the game and coaching probably came from George....

BTW, I'm also wondering how bad George Karl wants to ring Scott Brooks neck for those 2 losses......I think that there was some questionable coaching calls......Particularly the Carmello shot at the end of the Lakers game, granted it should be common knowledge to hold the ball until the last seconds, but you still need to drill that into your players head, especially a young guy with IMO not a very high basketball IQ...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I completely forgot all about George Karl being Nate's coach up in Seattle....I bet a lot of what he learned about the game and coaching probably came from George....
> 
> BTW, I'm also wondering how bad George Karl wants to ring Scott Brooks neck for those 2 losses......I think that there was some questionable coaching calls......Particularly the Carmello shot at the end of the Lakers game, granted it should be common knowledge to hold the ball until the last seconds, but you still need to drill that into your players head, especially a young guy with IMO not a very high basketball IQ...


Yep the student against the teacher so to speak. And Nate has done well so far as a head coach in the NBA. Good point the coach should have said in the huddle don't take the shot until there is only 5 or so seconds remaining.

Well should be a good game. Feel free to come back and post during game time or post-game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Well should be a good game. Feel free to come back and post during game time or post-game.


I won't be able to catch the game, so I'm going to tivo it.....

But I'll definitely post some post game chitter chatter on here...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Just curious, but has Darius Miles said anything about "punishing the Nuggets"?

You guys need a win, especially at home, to get the season rolling.

G-Force


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Just curious, but has Darius Miles said anything about "punishing the Nuggets"?
> 
> You guys need a win, especially at home, to get the season rolling.
> 
> G-Force


G-Force when you say punishing the Nuggets. Are you talking about Miles incredible game he had last season against the Nuggets ? 

I agree with you 100% G-Force this is an early must win type of game.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This may sound odd...But Miles is being very vocal about Nate, in support of Nate as coach. We as NBA fans may actually see what Miles is capable of as a basketball player this year.

As a Blazer fan, I have a quick question. Do you guys have any clue about Kenyons status? When I saw them play the other night he was looking pretty gimpy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Schilly said:


> This may sound odd...But Miles is being very vocal about Nate, in support of Nate as coach. We as NBA fans may actually see what Miles is capable of as a basketball player this year.
> 
> As a Blazer fan, I have a quick question. Do you guys have any clue about Kenyons status? When I saw them play the other night he was looking pretty gimpy.


cpawfan may be able to weigh in more about K-Mart, but theres no way he is back to a 100 percent yet. I think he is on his way to recovery still. Because he has shown in spurts to have some of his explosiveness back. Yet any real contact his knee comes in to, he is bending over in pain. At least from what I have observed so far in the last 2 games. I know Martin has complained about tendinitis in his knee and just pain over all. Coach Karl is on record saying that Martin is going to have to learn to deal with it and play through it. Martin has seemed to take on that attitude by contining to start and play hard for the Nuggets less than a 100%.

Miles has always had a lot of potential. I liked him a lot when he played with the Clippers. I haven't really kept up with him, but it wouldnt suprise me to see this guy make a name for himself. I'm suprised that Nate's hard nose coaching tactics are what Miles needed. Cheeks seems to be more of a players coach. For example Iverson is so happy to have Cheeks there. Yet he had one of the greatest coaches of all time in Larry Brown and was never really happy. I always assumed Miles would want a coach more like Cheeks. I Know Miles had a falling out with Cheeks, but Miles being accepting of Nate is a suprise, but a really good one. I probably just judged Miles wrong. However the season is still young. Is Zach and Nate on the same page as well ?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> G-Force when you say punishing the Nuggets. Are you talking about Miles incredible game he had last season against the Nuggets ?
> 
> I agree with you 100% G-Force this is an early must win type of game.


No, I was referring to Miles' comments a couple of days ago before the Blazers/T-Wolves game. Miles did indeed have a very big game, but KG and the Wolves prevailed and won the game.

G-Force


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm expecting a big game out of Kenyon tonight, simply because my mom could post Randolph up, and it wouldn't bother him at all. The one thing, I think, that's going to really limit him is as a defender, he and Kenyon are polar opposites when it comes to intensity. From what I've seen, he gives up a lot of points on the low block, and doesn't seem to mind. Jalen Rose has the same defensive attitude. So I expect/hope to see a good game out of Martin (he's on my fantasy team, so there's another bonus  ). Also, Melo needs to do a good job moving the ball quickly out of double teams, and making good decisions on the block. When he does, we can compete with anyone. When he doesn't, anyone can compete with us. I'm gonna say the Nuggets come out with something to prove and start hammering early, and keep it in the 8-15 range the whole game.

102-88, Nuggets win

"We have to take our frustrations out on Portland," Camby said. "No one should hang their heads. It's the early part of the season, but we do know we still have to play a whole lot better. We feel we should be 2-0, to be honest. In the loss column, it's two losses, so we have to redeem ourselves come (today)." 
^^absolutely beautiful quote, thanks for that one 23. I couldn't have put it any better than Marcus did right there.


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

wow. 107-68.
can u spell b-l-o-w-o-u-t?
great win and a confidence booster!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Kenyon said after the game that his knees get hit and it feels like someone is striking him with a hammer in them. Not good.

Karl also said that if you play in the NBA and you don't have pain in your body then you must be dead.

ANYBODY CATCH KLEIZA AND WATSON OUT THERE ALONGSIDE ELSON! Looking dirty (as in good) boys! I love it!

Wanna see all three of em more! Elson drained a nice jumper, had a couple big dunks and rebounds and for KICKS he nails a 3 pointer! The 7 footer can ball. May get a shot with Nene outta there to show his flashes of brilliance they say he has.

Kleiza shooting 1.000 on the year, can he keep it up? :wbanana: One layup looked good.

1-2, going to steal one in L.A. Sunday!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nice win but we need kmart healthy.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Now that was a real tail whuppin'. I thought that the Blazers would be more competitive tonight, but they got outscored by an average of 10 points per quarter.

I see from the boxscore that Camby was ginormous and Lenard darn near got a triple double. 34 assists and 15 turnovers looks pretty good, too.

Uhhh, Portland was 7/20 from the free throw line? And Darius Miles was 1/7? I cannot remember the last time I saw a team shoot that poorly from the line.

Anyway, congrats on your first win.

G-Force


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

As a Blazers fan, that game was absolutely disgusting!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Anyone catch Melo's posterization in the second quarter? Whoa (more on that later). It was, all in all, a fun one to watch for Nugs fans, aside from Kenyon being on shaky ground. Melo was quiet most of the game, but was a big contributor to the run that put it away early (see: the dunk). Vo and Camby made a lot of fantasy owners happy last night, I'm sure. Check out the video highlights here, Melo's dunk comes a couple seconds into it.

And by the way, *play #8!!!*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*BLOW OUT CITY!! NUGGETS WIN 107 - 68*

Were in the W column and it feels good! Coach Karl makes one heck of a difference, but we should of won this game no matter what. However it was a blow out, and it's exactly what the Nuggets needed. Time to get another one against the Lakers.

Miles had a great game against the T-Wolves, but only managed to contribute 10 points in a Blazers loss.

Also it was nice to see Watson get some playing time!

Good post game comments in the article below.

*Nuggets players of the game*
*Marcus Camby * scored 23 points and grabbed 17 rebounds
*Voshon Lenard* flirted with a triple-double with 17 points, 10 rebounds and 8 assists.



> Denver 107, Portland 68
> Camby Leads Nuggets to Rout in Karl’s Return
> Box Score | Nuggets Home | Trail Blazers Home
> 
> ...


*Link* http://www.nba.com/games/20051104/PORDEN/recap.html

*Game Pictures*





































*Welcome Back Coach Karl*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another interesting piece of information I stumbled across regarding the big win against the Blazers. T



> The Nuggets shook off an 0-2 start to crush the Portland Trail Blazers 107-68, the biggest win in the seven-year history of the Pepsi Center.


A nice article about the return of Coach Karl. Has a ton of player quotes, a good read.

*Link* http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_4214838,00.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Anyone catch Melo's posterization in the second quarter? Whoa (more on that later). It was, all in all, a fun one to watch for Nugs fans, aside from Kenyon being on shaky ground. Melo was quiet most of the game, but was a big contributor to the run that put it away early (see: the dunk). Vo and Camby made a lot of fantasy owners happy last night, I'm sure. Check out the video highlights here, Melo's dunk comes a couple seconds into it.
> 
> And by the way, *play #8!!!*


Another big time dunk highlight for Carmelos career!

It's awesome when Carmelo challenges the big guys. He also had a really sick dunk like that on Przybilla last season. When Carmelo dunked on Ratliff the whole Nuggets bench jumped up.


----------

